# Band for Drop G#



## Daemon (Mar 28, 2010)

Like the thread for the Drop A#, I want to know wich bands plays in Drop G#, I know Architects but they are playing in G# Standard..


Thx guys !


----------



## caughtinamosh (Mar 28, 2010)

Unless I'm mistakes, In Flames' "Transparent" is in drop G#.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2010)

Sikth
Periphery 
Ion Dissonance 
The Acacia Strain

Not sure if they're all in drop but they all utilise G# tuning.


----------



## Daemon (Mar 28, 2010)

Good point for Periphey and Sikth !
Thx =)

( Transparent is DROP G )


----------



## metalmachine (Mar 28, 2010)

cannibal corpse has a few songs off evisceration plague


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 28, 2010)

Periphery and Nociceptor


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 28, 2010)

Nevermore and Aghora both have a couple of drop G# songs.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 28, 2010)

Which Nevermore songs are in Drop G#?


----------



## McKay (Mar 28, 2010)

Throne of Athena

*shameless plug*


----------



## Daemon (Mar 28, 2010)

thx all ! =P


----------



## Meh (Mar 28, 2010)

within the ruins


----------



## hypermagic (Mar 28, 2010)

Abysmal Torment


----------



## metulkult (Mar 28, 2010)

i know believe in nothing by nevermore is in drop G#.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Rose Funeral


----------



## angryman (Mar 30, 2010)

Molotov solution tune to drop G!


----------



## Rick (Mar 30, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Rose Funeral



They're actually in Drop G.


----------



## mazzy maz (Mar 31, 2010)

Irish band from Galway called neifenbach Neifenbach on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Tuned to G or G# standard using baritone guitars.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 31, 2010)

caughtinamosh said:


> Unless I'm mistakes, In Flames' "Transparent" is in drop G#.



Drop G


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Mar 31, 2010)

metulkult said:


> i know believe in nothing by nevermore is in drop G#.


Believe in Nothing is definitely Bb Standard, like most of their songs...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 31, 2010)

My band, Burn the survivors. http://www.myspace.com/burnthesurvivorsofficial


----------



## muffgoat (Mar 31, 2010)

Alpha Trion (one of my bands) Uses drop G# on our 7 string guitars.

Alpha Trion (TRACKING OUR DEBUT ALBUM!!!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## NKGP (Apr 2, 2010)

Architects don't play in G# standard.
Half their new album is in drop B. For the other half they just tune the low B string further down.
Live they don't even use different guitars, they just start in drop B and tune down halfway their set.
I've seen them a couple of weeks ago using a marshall backline. Their low stuff sounded like shit.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 4, 2010)

After the burial. Hope I'm right on that one.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2010)

^They only drop to G# on a couple of songs with the low F on top. Cursing Akenhaten, Berzerker, and I think one more.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jun 21, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Which Nevermore songs are in Drop G#?


 
Sell My Heart For Stones is the only one i know of. maybe something off of the new record but i haven't studied that one closely yet.


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2010)

Why is this thread in "Standard Guitars" anyway? This should be in General Music Discussion.


----------



## numberonejrio (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Impending Doom tunes to Drop G# or G.


----------



## Tawm (Jun 21, 2010)

metalmachine said:


> cannibal corpse has a few songs off evisceration plague



Some on Kill, too.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 21, 2010)

Music Hates You plays in drop G. 

*edit* with smaller strings than I use for drop A.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jun 21, 2010)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Believe in Nothing is definitely Bb Standard, like most of their songs...



Wrong. It is in drop Ab aka G#


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 21, 2010)

i've always played Believe in Nothing in Bb....


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 21, 2010)

Pretty sure 'Believe In Nothing' is Bb tuning. They didn't start experimenting with drop G# until 'This Godless Endeavour'. 'Sentient 6' is definitely drop G#, and IIRC one other song on there is as well.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 21, 2010)

metalmachine said:


> cannibal corpse has a few songs off evisceration plague


 
The Title track is in G# standard, as is Death Walking Terror and Infinite Misery off of "Kill"


----------



## ibanez254 (Jun 21, 2010)

Everything else off of Evisceration is in Bb as far as I know


----------



## Tawm (Jun 21, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The Title track is in G# standard, as is Death Walking Terror and Infinite Misery off of "Kill"



+The time to kill is now


Unless i'm just being an idiot here, haha


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 21, 2010)

Deftones


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Which Nevermore songs are in Drop G#?



Sell My Heart For Stones...But I think it's in dropped-C# with a Low G#.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm pretty certain Believe In Nothing is drop Ab.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jun 24, 2010)

the contortionist tunes to drop G#


----------



## Ricky_Gallows (Jun 24, 2010)

Volumes


----------



## Bungle (Jun 24, 2010)

I know Staind used double dropped tuning on baritone six strings. Don't know if they still do though. Think drop A and drop D, down a half step on a baritone six string.

G# C# G# C# F# A#

(Ab Db Ab Db Gb Bb)

I know, I know, Staind....


----------



## simonXsludge (Jun 25, 2010)

NKGP said:


> Architects don't play in G# standard.
> Half their new album is in drop B. For the other half they just tune the low B string further down.
> Live they don't even use different guitars, they just start in drop B and tune down halfway their set.
> I've seen them a couple of weeks ago using a marshall backline. Their low stuff sounded like shit.


word, that's what i thought when seeing them live a while ago. i think they're still tuning that lowest string down from B to G#. i can't see sounding that good through a marshall.

they are playing blackstar amps now by the way.


----------

